# AMW - All-Star 2011 Nominee Det. Mario Oliveira



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok, it's time to vote fow AMW 2011 nominee. We have another local in the running. Lets get out the vote, and vote often. :wink_smile:










In April of 2010, Detective Mario Oliveira was assigned to the ATF Task Force where he has been involved with the recovery of over forty stolen handguns and several arrests. On November 2, 2010 the team was conducting surveillance at a suspect's home who was known for running guns for gang members. When the suspect left the residence and got into his car Detective Oliveira, with his gun drawn, approached the driver's side of the vehicle and identified himself. At the same time an ATF agent approached the passenger side and a police officer approached the rear of the car. Immediately the suspect looked like he was getting out of his car, instead he opened fire hitting Detective Oliveira five times knocking him to the ground. The backup police officer and ATF agent returned fire striking the gunman and ending the threat. Detective Mario Oliveira began his career in law enforcement in 2000 as a police officer with the Somerville Police Department in New Jersey. In his 10 years, Mario has become one of the most highly decorated police officers in the department. He has received the departments Officer of the Year Award, the Irish American Police Officer of the Year Award in 2008, the Post 19 Police Officer of the Year and Medal of Valor Award as well as the Chief's Achievement Award (three times). He has also received the Meritorious Service Award, Honorable Service Award, a Purple Heart, the Combat Cross and several Live Saving awards. Detective Oliveira is a proud member of the New England Concerned of Police Survivors.

*Vote Here*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Mario Oliveira*
*Detective*
*Somerville Police Department*
*Somerville, MA*









Thank you for voting for Mario Oliveira!

Tell your friends about this AMW All-Star.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> *Mario Oliveira*
> *Detective*
> *Somerville Police Department*
> *Somerville, MA*
> ...


Got my vote.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I've had the pleasure of working knowing and working with Mario for the past 8+ years. He's a stand up guy and deserves to win. Make sure to post the links on your Facebooks also if you have one. :teeth_smile:


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

Somerville, New Jersey ???????? did anyone else pick up on this


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

federal officer said:


> Somerville, New Jersey ???????? did anyone else pick up on this


*Mario Oliveira*
*Detective*
*Somerville Police Department*
*Somerville, MA*

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp...iveira&pbx=1&bav=on.1,or.&fp=d4a7e52ef0af3d83


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Voted Again

*Mario Oliveira
Detective*
*Somerville Police Department*
*Somerville, MA*









Thank you for voting for Mario Oliveira!

Tell your friends about this AMW All-Star.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks for posting this. On a side note, does anyone know how Officer Oliveira is doing?


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Tango said:


> Thanks for posting this. On a side note, does anyone know how Officer Oliveira is doing?


He's doing pretty well considering. I sent him the link to this post so he knows that you guys were asking.

*Also Remember to vote every day!!!*
:wavespin:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Done, nice work Nuke, I trained you well.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't forget to vote today kids!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Voted Again

*Mario Oliveira
Detective*
*Somerville Police Department*
*Somerville, MA*









Thank you for voting for Mario Oliveira!

Tell your friends about this AMW All-Star.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Vote submitted. Det. Oliveira spoke at a training I attended last month and I was really impressed with him as he spoke about this incident.


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

Tango said:


> Thanks for posting this. On a side note, does anyone know how Officer Oliveira is doing?


Tango,

Mario is coming along just fine...long road ahead of him but he is as tough as a pit bull!


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

I also voted! 

If you guys have time I would highly recommend reading someone the other nominees on there. I probably spend the last hour reading a bunch of these and it really impresses me on how dedicated people are to the job. Some of the nominees will never get back what they put into their respected communities, but they knew that when they signed up for the job and that's why they're a nominee.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Voted Again

*Mario Oliveira
Detective*
*Somerville Police Department*
*Somerville, MA*









Thank you for voting for Mario Oliveira!

Tell your friends about this AMW All-Star.

*AMW All-Star Update*

The votes are in and you have chosen the first finalist in the 2011 America's Most Wanted All-Star Contest: Officer Tommy Norman, a North Little Rock, Arkansas police officer who builds strong community relationships through community service.
A patrol officer since 1998, Tommy Norman is referred to as "Officer Friendly" by fellow officers and is well-known in North Little Rock for his community service. Local children know him from the "Back to School" event where he distributes backpacks and sneakers to children in need or as the lead officer for the Star Student Program at local schools. During the holidays he coordinates community programs such as "Shop with a Cop", which he established 5 years ago, and the "Season of Giving" which he created 12 years ago. When Tommy is not patrolling, you can usually find him involved in volunteer work, a fundraiser or helping someone out. As he raises money for the Special Olympics, you can find him participating in the Law Enforcement Torch Run or with Krispy KrÃ¨me's "Cops on Top" fundraiser.
His supervisors say he builds "lasting relationships" with residents and is a remarkable role model for children; the far-reaching word on the street about Officer Norman even compelled a murder suspect in a neighboring city in 2001 to find Tommy, who then facilitated his surrender.
Recently, Tommy was chosen for the Chief's Award for his ongoing efforts with community outreach programs, mostly done while he is off-duty; his chief says what is remarkable is that Tommy continues to handle as many, and sometimes more, police calls, investigations and arrests, than is expected of him.
You can vote for the second week's finalist until midnight on Sunday, February 27. Just visit our website at www.amw.com/allstar to cast your vote for your favorite first responder. We'll reveal our second weekly finalist on Monday February 28.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Keep Voting!!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Just because it's the weekend doesn't mean you can't vote! Vote today!AMW | All-Star 2011 Nominee | Mario Oliveira


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Voted Again

*Mario Oliveira
Detective*
*Somerville Police Department*
*Somerville, MA*









Thank you for voting for Mario Oliveira!

Tell your friends about this AMW All-Star.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Psssst!! Hey you... Did you vote for Mario Oliveira today? WHY NOT?!?! Vote now!!!:stomp:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Voted Again


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

just read this and will vote every day...forwarding to people i know who went to Somerville High with him and all the LEO's i had email for..will post on my facebook too.
Glad to hear you are doing well Det. Oliveira


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

It's week 3 of voting kids! Mario Oliveira got screwed on week's 1&2 so lets make him a winner on week 3. Vote!! It only takes a minute!
AMW | All-Star 2011 Nominee | Mario Oliveira


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Voted Again

*Mario Oliveira
Detective*
*Somerville Police Department*
*Somerville, MA*









Thank you for voting for Mario Oliveira!

Tell your friends about this AMW All-Star.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Remember to vote for Mario Oliveira Today!! Also If you can please repost the link on your Facebook wall and spread the word to your friends also PLEASE do so. He deserves to win!! So please repost anywhere you feel fit! 
Thank you!

AMW | All-Star 2011 Nominee | Mario Oliveira


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Voted Again

*Mario Oliveira
Detective*
*Somerville Police Department*
*Somerville, MA*









Thank you for voting for Mario Oliveira!

Tell your friends about this AMW All-Star.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Done..its my daily ritual!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Another day another vote kids! 
AMW | All-Star 2011 Nominee | Mario OliveiraAlso if you could re-post the link wherever you see fit that would be greatly appreciated! Mario would do it for you!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Voted Again


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Remember to vote for Mario Oliveira today kids!! We need to get him on the WINNING track!! Also PLEASE repost anywhere you see fit!
AMW | All-Star 2011 Nominee | Mario Oliveira


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Remember to vote for Mario Oliveira today kids!! We need to get him on the WINNING track!! Also PLEASE repost anywhere you see fit!

AMW | All-Star 2011 Nominee | Mario Oliveira


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

I've voted for Mario everyday since I was made aware of it. Mario and I go back a ways and he was always a stand-up guy! He deserves this and any other accolades he gets! Stay strong brother Mario!


----------



## mpguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Voted


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Voted Again

*Mario Oliveira
Detective*
*Somerville Police Department*
*Somerville, MA*









Thank you for voting for Mario Oliveira!

Tell your friends about this AMW All-Star.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

done


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't forget to vote and Re-post so we can get Mario Oliveira a win this week AMW | All-Star 2011 Nominee | Mario OliveiraIt only takes a minute. Which means that in the time it took you to read this you could have already voted!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Voted Again

*Mario Oliveira
Detective*
*Somerville Police Department*
*Somerville, MA*









Thank you for voting for Mario Oliveira!

Tell your friends about this AMW All-Star.


----------



## mpguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Voted!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Don't forget to vote for the week 5 Finalist. Voting ends Sunday. Time remaining: 2 days.
Saturday April 2nd, 2011 is the deadline to nominate first responders.

Voted Again

*Mario Oliveira
Detective*
*Somerville Police Department*
*Somerville, MA*









Thank you for voting for Mario Oliveira!

Tell your friends about this AMW All-Star.


----------



## kav (Sep 25, 2010)

voted


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

VOOOOOOOOOTED....... I did it really loud.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't forget to vote and repost for mario Today!!AMW | All-Star 2011 Nominee | Mario Oliveira
Vote early vote often!!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

AMW | All-Star 2011 Nominee | Mario Oliveira
Did you Remember to take a minute to vote and re-post for Mario today?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Voted Again have you voted today ?

*Mario Oliveira
Detective*
*Somerville Police Department*
*Somerville, MA*









Thank you for voting for Mario Oliveira!

Tell your friends about this AMW All-Star.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Also to let everyone know.
Mario has returned to work catching "Dirty Birds" after this incident that almost cost him his life.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

We're now in the middle of voting for the sixth week's finalist, 
and voting continues until midnight on Sunday, March 27. Just 
visit our website at www.amw.com/allstar and cast a vote for 
your favorite All-Star. We'll reveal our sixth weekly finalist on 
Monday March 28.

Voted Again

*Mario Oliveira*
*Detective*
*Somerville Police Department*
*Somerville, MA*









Thank you for voting for Mario Oliveira!

Tell your friends about this AMW All-Star.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

AMW | All-Star 2011 Nominee | Mario Oliveira
Don't forget to take a minute today to vote and re-post anywhere you see fit for Mario Oliveira today!


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Done and glad to hear you are back to work Sir...can't keep a good man down:smug:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Voted Again

*Mario Oliveira*
*Detective*
*Somerville Police Department*
*Somerville, MA*









Thank you for voting for Mario Oliveira!

Tell your friends about this AMW All-Star.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Voted Again

*Mario Oliveira*
*Detective*
*Somerville Police Department*
*Somerville, MA*









Thank you for voting for Mario Oliveira!

Tell your friends about this AMW All-Star.

*'I Was Waiting To See Light,' Officer Says Of Shooting*

*Somerville Officer Shot In Line Of Duty Moving Forward*

A Somerville police officer, shot in the line of duty, is now trying to move forward. 
Mario Oliveira was shot in November while serving an arrest warrant on Gibbens Street in Somerville. He spoke out Tuesday and said he's grateful for a second chance at life.

"I did not know exactly how many times I had been hit, but I did know I was hit a few times, and I could hear the gunshots. It was frightening," Oliveira said. 
Oliveira was shot five times by a suspected gun dealer on Nov. 9. 
"One went in right rib cage, the other into my chest. Another one went in my right pectoral and came within an inch of my heart on the left side. I knew I was in rough shape," Oliveira said. "I could feel blood oozing out of me from different points of my body. I was actually waiting to see the light or take my last breath. When that didn't happen I got mad and tried to tell myself to control the breathing to try to minimize the blood flow." 
Oliveira said he plans to return to his job with the gun unit, but his brush with death has changed his view on many things. 
"I appreciate my family a lot more. Quite often law enforcement officers, police officers, we get caught up in our busy schedules. I know I did. You work details, you work cases. I worked nights. I worked days, and you take for granted what is at home," he said. "The job is the job. It will always be there, but family comes first." 
"I always give that extra hug when I say good bye because I almost didn't have the chance to see them again," he said.

'I Was Waiting To See Light,' Officer Says Of Shooting - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*AMW All-Star Update*

You have chosen a Minneapolis firefighter determined to follow in his father's footsteps, in spite of a back draft explosion, as this week's finalist in the 2011 America's Most Wanted All-Star Contest, sponsored by Sprint.

Voted Again have you voted today ?

*Mario Oliveira
Detective*
*Somerville Police Department*
*Somerville, MA*









Thank you for voting for Mario Oliveira!

Tell your friends about this AMW All-Star.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*AMW All-Star Update*

You have chosen a police officer devoted to her neighborhood as this week's finalist in the 2011 America's Most Wanted All-Star Contest, sponsored by Sprint.

Sergeant Suzie Johnson of the Hyattsville, Maryland Police Department was just six years old when robbers broke into her home. When cops arrested them before they could get away, she knew she wanted to be a police officer. The first police officer in her family and the highest-ranking female officer in the Hyattsville Police Department, Sergeant Johnson has spent nearly eighteen years serving the community she calls home.

Voted Again have you voted today ?

*Mario Oliveira
Detective*
*Somerville Police Department*
*Somerville, MA*









Thank you for voting for Mario Oliveira!

Tell your friends about this AMW All-Star.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> Voted Again have you voted today ?


Yup


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*AMW All-Star Update*

You have chosen a detective from the Orange County Sheriff's Office in Orlando, Florida, whose investigative skills solve cases quickly as this week's finalist in the 2011 America's Most Wanted All-Star Contest, sponsored by Sprint.
Detective Corporal Yuri Melich

Voted Again have you voted today ?

*Mario Oliveira
Detective*
*Somerville Police Department*
*Somerville, MA*









Thank you for voting for Mario Oliveira!

Tell your friends about this AMW All-Star.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Little Rock Police Officer Named 2011 AMW All-Star*

Over the past several weeks, your votes have been pouring in for our eight amazing AMW All-Star finalists. But the voting has ended, and you have chosen Officer Tommy Norman from the Little Rock, Arkansas Police Department as the 2011 AMW All-Star Grand Prize Winner, sponsored by Sprint.


----------

